# Liste de competition et infos sur le metier d'officier des blindés pour la force régulière



## Danilo (22 Oct 2021)

Bonjour, 

j'aimerai avoir dans un premier temps des infos sur la liste de compétition.
J'ai appliqué comme DEO et à ce jour, j'ai reçu un courriel me disant que j'étais sur la liste de compétition. Qu'est-ce que cela signifie en détail ? Combien de temps faut-il encore patienter à environ ? Existe t'il des cas où on peut être sur la liste de compétition et ne pas être appelé pour la qmbo ?
c'est pour le métier d'officier des blindés.
Ensuite, j'aimerai avoir plus d'informations sur ce métier. Les possibilités d'avancement en grade, journée typique, les 4 bases pour ce métier et leurs spécificités...
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Danilo (22 Oct 2021)

Hello,

 I would like to have information on the competition list first.
 I applied as a DEO and to date received an email telling me that I was on the competition list.  What does this mean in detail?  How long do you have to wait approximately?  Are there cases where we can be on the competition list and not be called for the bmqo ?
 it is for the profession of armored officer.
 Then, I would like to have more information on this job.  The advancement in rank Opportunities, typical day, informations about the 4 garrisons (petawawa, valcartier, gagetown, Alberta...)

 Thank you so much


----------

